# LOST GINGER CAT TULSE HILL/BROCKWELL PARK



## Horace2010 (Nov 9, 2011)

*LOST GINGER CAT*​



Ginger long haired cat called Horace lost on Monday 7/11/2011​Last seen in Cressingham Gardens Estate​(Brixton/Tulse Hill/Brockwell Park).​*If you see him please could you contact me at ANYTIME DAY OR NIGHT.*​*Could you also please check your gardens and garages.*​Thank you so much.​Christina​07833993404​


----------



## gabi (Nov 9, 2011)

Your picture's not working. You need to host it at somewhere like imageshack.us and then link it from here.


----------



## Horace2010 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Gabi. I've added the picture and here is also a link in case.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/img0080bw.jpg/


----------



## gabi (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful cat... best of luck.... will keep an eye out..

Usual question - was he chipped?


----------



## Horace2010 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you and yes he is microchipped, so fingers crossed I'll find out if he turns up.
Think he may have got spooked by fireworks or a dog and run off and got confused. Have put pictures up around my area, but if you could keep an eye out for him!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2011)

Horace2010 said:


> Thank you and yes he is microchipped, so fingers crossed I'll find out if he turns up.
> Think he may have got spooked by fireworks or a dog and run off and got confused. Have put pictures up around my area, but if you could keep an eye out for him!



Everyone's losing cats at the moment.  If you look through the Brixton forum, someone lost one recently.  She posted on a missing cat website.  Might be worth posting on there.  Would say have you checked vets, Battersea etc. but if your moggy's microchipped, would imagine they'd have contacted you by now.

Hope you find Horace


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 9, 2011)

Really hope he turns up safe and well. He is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 9, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Really hope he turns up safe and well.<snip>


^^^This


----------

